# Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2019)

Bibi will whine and cry. Dissembling talks of "self defense" will not convince Syrian air defense missiles.


----------



## caddo kid (Jan 12, 2019)

I guess nearly 71 years of being a terrorist state is possibly getting a bit old for the jews .......


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## RoccoR (Jan 12, 2019)

RE:  Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
⁜→  Bleipriester, et al,

What is the strategic advantage in the targeting of Israeli aircraft?



Bleipriester said:


> Bibi will whine and cry. Dissembling talks of "self defense" will not convince Syrian air defense missiles.


*(COMMENT)*

Who are you supporting?  

•  The Assad Regime?
•  Hezbollah?
•  ISIS?​
Who?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2019)

RoccoR said:


> What is the strategic advantage in the targeting of Israeli aircraft?


They are a threat to Syria. Every damaged and destroyed jet will make them think twice next time and reduce the capabilities and aggression morals.



RoccoR said:


> Who are you supporting?





RoccoR said:


> The Assad Regime?


Regime? Netanyahu: 23,4 %, Assad: 88,7 %
Israel’s early elections: Netanyahu’s best defense against criminal charges



RoccoR said:


> Hezbollah?


Lebanese resistance defending southern Lebanon from Zionist land-grabbing. Part of the war on terror in Lebanon, Syria and Iraq.



RoccoR said:


> ISIS?


Netanyahu: ‘ISIS is good for Israel’



RoccoR said:


> Who?


Tell me, who are you supporting?

I have always been supporting friendship and cooperation of Syria and Israel, but the land-grabbing policies and terror-support of Israel makes it impossible.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 13, 2019)

RE: Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
⁜→ Bleipriester, et al,

BLUF:   If you hadn't guessed, I support the forces operating against the Assad Regime and the Islamic State.

This is all about political choice and foreign policy...

In general, I don't support any discretionary Political-Military (POL-MIL) engagements anywhere in the Middle East Region; from the narrow Strait of Hormuz - westward - to the  Mediterranean Sea.

I support the American position on the issue of regional Humanitarian aid.  America is one of the larger humanitarian donor nations forces operating against the Assad Leadership in Syria _(≈ $8 Billion and growing)_ providing assistance for displaced people inside Syria and the immediate surrounding region.



Bleipriester said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Who?
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

I see Humanitarian Assistance as separate and distinct from POL-MIL diplomatic and military communications and direct engagements.  In that regard, in the authoritarian and military-dominated regime of the Syrian Arab Republic.  But I do not think that the US presence or the Israeli air options are going to make a difference in regards to the outlaw Assad Regime.  The intractable civil war in Syria opposes the Assad Regime and I'm all for that.  But I think that the Syrians should carry the heavy weight.

And I see the third facet as the Iranian connection in the illicit transfer, destabilizing accumulation and misuse of small arms and light weapons (SALW) to hot areas both in Lebanon and Syria _(with the intermediate stop in Iraq)_.  It appears that Israel has taken out stockpiles in both Lebanon and Syria.  Iran supports Assad and then by extension drags Lebanon and Hezbollah with it.  So any strike Israel makes against the Iranians is, by extension, a strike against the Assad Regime.  Any anti-Israeli position taken to the strikes is liking it or not, an expression of support for the Assad Regime.


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 13, 2019)

There have been no terror attacks.

When stupid, hateful people use the term incorrectly, it perverts the meaning of the term.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Bibi will whine and cry. Dissembling talks of "self defense" will not convince Syrian air defense missiles.


Don't be stupid, the only way for Syria to end the Israeli airstrikes is to get Iran and Hezbollah out of Syria.  With the US withdrawal from Syria, expect Israeli airstrikes on Iranian and Hezbollah facilities to increase in frequency and intensity, and there is nothing Syria or Lebanon can do about it.  Keep in mind that both Syria and Lebanon maintain states of war with Israel despite numerous Israeli attempts to negotiate peace treaties with them, so any military action Israel needs to take against military assets in either country is legal.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Bibi will whine and cry. Dissembling talks of "self defense" will not convince Syrian air defense missiles.
> ...


The missiles are not convinced.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The missiles are useless.  Israel has made a living out of defeating Russian made air defenses.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2019)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
> ⁜→ Bleipriester, et al,
> 
> BLUF:   If you hadn't guessed, I support the forces operating against the Assad Regime and the Islamic State.
> ...


But you are in support of the unsupportable. You charge the "Assad regime" but what about those who are fighting it? They were all allies. They are all islamist terrorists.

Battle of Raqqa (March 2013) - Wikipedia


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
> ...


No, they are not.  There are some Islamic terrorists among Assad's enemies, but keep in mind the Civil war, which has now become a regional  sectarian war, began when Assad ordered the massacre of thousands of Sunni, just as his father had done years before, who were peacefully protesting economic conditions due to the encroaching desert, and the original anti Assad force was made up of Syrian soldiers who defected from the Army in protest against this atrocity.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Out of thousands of sorties, one plane was hit and it was due to pilot error.  Russia has never built an air defense system Israel could not defeat, including the latest ones.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 13, 2019)

1. your OP is a lie--not terror attacks
2. Israel has/will do whatever she wants regarding kicking a$$/military attacks/defending herself
3. North Vietnam had one of the ''greatest'' air defense systems in the world--that did not stop the US from pounding them
--and the US had it's hands tied--Israel does not
4. even though they shot down some B52s, the NVs agreed to the US terms partly because of the Linebacker raids/aerial mining
--the NVs were running out of missiles
etc


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


The pilot error was entering Syrian airspace.

"In the tension between completing the task and defending the survival, the professional team made a mistake that did not protect itself as required. His actions did not match the order of priorities required by the missile threat he was in."
Stunning: How the IDF paraphrases "F-16 was shot down"


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No, your post shows the pilot failed to take the defensive measures he was taught to take in that situation.  Face it, the only way Assad can end the Israeli strikes is to kick Iran and Hezbollah out of Syria.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


1982 Hama "massacre":
"Islamist insurgency in Syria suppressed, decisive Syrian Army victory"

"The events of the Hama massacre began at 2 am on 3 February 1982. An army unit searching the old city "stumbled on the hideout of the local guerilla commander, Omar Jawwad (aka Abu Bakr) and were ambushed. Other insurgent cells were alerted by radio and "roof-top snipers killed perhaps a score" of Syrian soldiers. Reinforcements were rushed to besiege Abu Bakr who then "gave the order for a general uprising" in Hama. Mosque loudspeakers used for the call to prayer called for jihad against the Ba'ath, and hundreds of Islamic insurgents rose to attack the homes of government officials and Baath Party leaders, overrun police posts and ransack armories. By daybreak of the morning of 3 February some 70 leading Ba'athists had been killed and the Islamist insurgents and other opposition activists proclaimed Hama a "liberated city", urging Syrians to rise up against the "infidel"."
1982 Hama massacre - Wikipedia

Got it?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


When it isn´t Iran or Hezbollah it is a shell or missile that ended up in the occupied Golan. The Zionists need to calm down.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


"Preceding the massacre the regime started to provoke practises against the citizens by killing, arresting, bombing houses and abusing the children, women and elderly this was the spark, which lead to the ignition of the bloodshed. It is not possible to accept the excuses, provided by the regime, of the clear breach to the rights of the citizens and his excuses are based on the claims that they were chasing two hundred people who had, according to the regime’s claims, deviated the regime and breached the law. It is not possible to justify massacres and mass destruction to the buildings including mosques, churches and historic places for alleged security reasons. In fact, the authorities became involved in a wide range of breaches and wild practices and killing, which are considered as ‘crimes of genocide. Syria has never witnessed anything similar to them, even during the resistance against the French colonalisation in the first half of the 20th century."

SHRC.org | Massacre of Hama (February 1982) Genocide and A crime against Humanity| 2005 Reports

Got it?  Hafez Assad massacred an estimated 40,000 people, all Sunni, and now the son, Bashar Assad, is slaughtering Sunni indiscriminately, falsely claiming they are all Islamists.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Ok, the only way Assad can end the Israeli strikes is to kick Iran and Hezbollah out of Syria and to stop firing shells and missiles into Israel.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Al-Qaeda Propaganda.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Terrorists used to fire at there to call in Israeli air strikes. Israel holds Damascus responsible regardless of who actually fired the objects. At least we can assume that they acknowledge Assad and the whole Syrian government, right? When will they start to calm down?

Assad: Syria to Recognize Israel if Real Peace Offered


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Right, every time Assad murders a Sunni, he calls him al Qaeda or ISIS.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


More bullshit.  When a rocket or shell lands in Israel, Israel returns fire to the location that fired it.  Israeli airstrikes a strategic, aimed at keeping Iran and Hezbollah from establishing positions in Syria that threaten Israel.  Sharon and Netanyahu both offered Assad peace and the return of Golan but insisted Syria not allow Iran or Hezbollah be allowed to use Syrian territory against Israel, and Assad refused.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Sorry but I guess that somebody who unwittingly cites terrorist propaganda doesn´t know about Israel´s rules of engagement, given that the trajectory is known.

Israel Holds Syrian Government Responsible for Any Breaches of Country's Borders


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Almost funny how many Americans are suddenly so sensitive when it comes to Islamists


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yeah, the trajectory of the tunnels leading from the Hezbollah terrorist enclave of southern Lebanon.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2019)

You don't think that's funny atall, Bleipriester.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


lol  You can cry terrorist all you want, but anyone who has been following the action knows Israel only fires on the location that launched the shell or rocket into Israel.  Syria is engaged in a regional sectarian war between Shia and Sunni and calling everyone who is opposed to Assad's sectarian war doesn't fool anyone.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It only seems funny to you because you don't understand what the word, Islamist, means.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 13, 2019)

qually RE: Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
⁜→ Bleipriester, et al,

*BLUF:*   As long as there are the "Arabs of the Kind" that actually irrationally behave in the manner as they have for the last 15 Centuries, the ever more difficult it will be for dissimilar cultures to establish any kind of meaning peace for any duration.
*______________________________________*​*(•∑•)*

Many have put forth the postulate that:

*◈  IF* America has any, any at all, commercial, industrial, economic/financial or diplomatic/security interests in the Arab or Islamic world, *THEN *there will be conflict and strife. 
*
◈  IF* not with America, *THEN* through proxies like Israel; → for one reason or another.​


Bleipriester said:


> But you are in support of the unsupportable. You charge the "Assad regime" but what about those who are fighting it? They were all allies. They are all Islamist terrorists.


*(COMMENT)*

No matter how logical your argument is, there will significant blocks of time wherein that history of the Arab Islamic World _(and significant pre-Islamic history)_ will have been in conflict _(of one kind or another)_.  There is no reason to believe that any decision that American _( → or its allies in the Middle East → or those greater Afro-Political allied with America)_ could possibly make that would not be held responsible for one or more conflicts.  

So, even if you judge today, that the decisions of America _(or political-military determinations)_ are impossible, does not mean that there was any alternative path that would not be criticized for its outcome.

There is one thing to fully understand, is that no Israeli Airstrike intentionally:

*◈  *Initiated inhumane acts of a character intentionally causing great suffering, or serious injury to body or to mental or physical health to non-combatants.​Nor, have any program, plan or campaign have, as an objective or mission, to:

*◈    *Intentionally conduct operations against any "civilian population" in the furtherance of an Israeli policy to commit such attack;

*◈    *Intentionally inflict the deprivation or access to food and medicine, calculated to bring about the destruction of part of a population, culture or ethnic portion of the population.​
However unfortunate, a reality of war dictates that the intentional use of a "civilian population" by hostile Arab or radical Islamic elements to mask, shield or conceal in an attempt to render immune from military neutralization is inevitable.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2019)

Mindful said:


> You don't think that's funny atall, Bleipriester.


War isn´t but your comment somehow.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2019)

RoccoR said:


> qually RE: Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
> ⁜→ Bleipriester, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*   As long as there are the "Arabs of the Kind" that actually irrationally behave in the manner as they have for the last 15 Centuries, the ever more difficult it will be for dissimilar cultures to establish any kind of meaning peace for any duration.
> ...


I don´t see Israel intentionally causing civilian casualties or suffering with attacks on Syria but when it is about Gaza, things are different. However, all I have to add to the Palestine thing is that Israel´s policy should be about destroying Hamas to end the bullshit there.
The support and using of terrorists in Syria on the other hand fully meets this terms.

What anti-Americans claim regardless of the US´s actual actions is not the topic here but solely the actual actions, which are described here: The Redirection
There is no sufficient explanation or justification for this policy.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 13, 2019)

RE: Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
⁜→ Bleipriester, et al,

Interesting...



Bleipriester said:


> ...
> The support and using of terrorists in Syria on the other hand fully meets this terms.
> ...
> There is no sufficient explanation or justification for this policy.


*(COMMENT)*

I don't understand this at all.

Excluding the fact the region is simply crawling with "White," → "Black,"  and → "Gray" overt and covert operations both national and multinational in flavor.  And excluding the fact that:



 ​
Three of the nations mentioned are FVEY.  The overall territory is the old stomping grounds of the DGSE.  Five of the countries are members of the Arab League _(each with ties to multiple terrorist organizations - directly or indirectly)_.  The region is just permeated with SVR and GRU; not to mention IRGC-QF → involved in the distribution of various weapons and intelligence.

To suggest that there is something unique about "terrorist connects" with any nation operating in the region is simply unremarkable.  Such connections are like breathing air and virtually meaningless.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2019)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
> ⁜→ Bleipriester, et al,
> 
> Interesting...
> ...


Others do it so we can do it is not a good justification.

"In October 2013 the Israeli occupied Golan and Sheeba Farms were used to infiltrate some 40,000 Jabhat al-Nusrah and Liwa-al-Islam fighters / mercenaries into Lebanon and the opening of a new, major battlefront in the Qalamoun region at the Lebanese – Syrian border."
https://nsnbc.me/2015/01/29/hezbollah-israel-clash-israeli-occupied-sheeba-farms/
(source currently not available)

All The News Anti-Israel Posters Will Not Read Or Discuss


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 13, 2019)

RE: Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
⁜→ Bleipriester, et al,



Bleipriester said:


> Others do it so we can do it is not a good justification.
> 
> "In October 2013 the Israeli occupied Golan and Sheeba Farms were used to infiltrate some 40,000 Jabhat al-Nusrah and Liwa-al-Islam fighters / mercenaries into Lebanon and the opening of a new, major battlefront in the Qalamoun region at the Lebanese – Syrian border."
> https://nsnbc.me/2015/01/29/hezbollah-israel-clash-israeli-occupied-sheeba-farms/
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Nonsense...   That is not the reasoning at all.

First, because there are so many activities and organizations involved, you cannot be certain as to what action by whatever agency, resulted in any one outcome.

Second, for more than two millennium, governments have been doing the same things --- establishing a "customary process."  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah (Jan 14, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Bibi will whine and cry. Dissembling talks of "self defense" will not convince Syrian air defense missiles.



So called "Syrian" air defense systems were mostly relieved of their Syrian operators for low IQ and total in-professionalism. Especially after the downing of the Russian civilian jet.
If You actually look close into the ground footage of the attacks You see Syrian operatives pee outside while Israelis destroy the unemployed Russian systems - it's the cold war equation.

With that said the timing of the IDF general ending his command and the elections, should not be overlooked as key factors of the next few months developments.

Though I think the war has turned to different lane, and this attack was merely a show of commitment to an established red line.

You and I, and the Syrians, Iranians, Russians, Americans, the French and the Egyptians - we all know this uncompromising position, merely been notified and updated by the new and old generals.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 14, 2019)

rylah said:


> So called "Syrian" air defense systems were mostly relieved of their Syrian operators for low IQ and total in-professionalism. Especially after the downing of the Russian civilian jet.


Hiding behind civilian or other aviation is an intention to misdirect the automatic missile into it. It is only an evidence for the low human standards of the IAF.




rylah said:


> If You actually look close into the ground footage of the attacks You see Syrian operatives pee outside while Israelis destroy the unemployed Russian systems - it's the cold war equation.


If true, pee happens. 




rylah said:


> With that said the timing of the IDF general ending his command and the elections, should not be overlooked as key factors of the next few months developments.
> 
> Though I think the war has turned to different lane, and this attack was merely a show of commitment to an established red line.
> 
> You and I, and the Syrians, Iranians, Russians, Americans, the French and the Egyptians - we all know this uncompromising position, merely been notified and updated by the new and old generals.


?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 20, 2019)

More Israeli missiles intercepted.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> More Israeli missiles intercepted.


Interesting, Syria claims to have shot down 9 missiles but Russia says only 7 missiles were fired.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 20, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > More Israeli missiles intercepted.
> ...


SANA says "at least 5 missiles" intercepted. No missile reached its target, a warehouse with Iranian weapons.
Israel claims they intercepted a missile coming from Syria.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


In other words, there are a variety of conflicting reports.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 20, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


The Russians have nobody there, they can only adopt Syrian reports. The army facebook site will tell us soon how many missiles were fired. It is obvious that your source tries to misinform you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Bibi will whine and cry. Dissembling talks of "self defense" will not convince Syrian air defense missiles.



Did Israel take out all the decent targets already?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 20, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


The report is already there. It was eight missiles fired from four F-16s from outside Syrian airspace. All were intercepted midway.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The Russians have no one in Syria?  Assad is in Syria only because the Russians are in Syria.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Right, the Syrians intercept all the missiles and then the targets just mysteriously disappear.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 20, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


You didn´t understand. There are no Russian Assets in the south. And I don´t believe they still fly AWACS in Syria.

By the way, see the "collapse" of 2015:


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 20, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Syria is not Israel. They don´t have "bird strikes" or "pilot errors". If the target was hit, the report would say it together with the casualties and damage done.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Not in the South?  What century are you living in?  Russian radars track everything in Syrian airspace.  They see the Israeli missiles and the Syrian interceptors.  Technologically, the Russians and Israelis the Syrians are generations behind.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Don't be naive.  No one takes the Syrian boasts seriously.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



* If the target was hit, the report would say it together with the casualties and damage done. *

You have the Syrian report about their nuclear reactor?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 20, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Russia has bolstered Syria´s air defense.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 20, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Your source misinforms you by suggesting there were contradicting reports to "prove" they are wrong.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 20, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


It is not even clear if there was a reactor at all.


----------



## rylah (Jan 20, 2019)

Is this relevant to the I/P forum because Palestinian militias are fighting on the side of the Baath?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 20, 2019)

rylah said:


> Is this related to the I/P forum because Palestinian militias are fighting on the side of Assad?


You don´t like this topic?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Is this related to the I/P forum because Palestinian militias are fighting on the side of Assad?
> ...



What a cop out. lol.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Not after Israel bombed the shit out of it.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Interesting point, have they?  So far the Syrians have not fired the S-300 interceptors the Russians are said to have given to them.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I'm not suggesting the Syrians are wrong.  I'm saying they are lying like they always do.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


lol  It's clear to everyone but you.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 20, 2019)

RE:  Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
⁜→  toomuchtime, Bleipriester, et al,

It is almost impossible, for someone on the outside, to understand what is going on with this story.  In the 
"Syria says it shot down Israeli missiles targeting airport in Damascus" story • By Staff Reuters • January 20, 2019, there are not enough dots _(data elements)_ to connect that would give a clear understanding as to the event here.  But I can pretty much tell you that a report of a ≈ 60 km seven missile targeting and firing sequence is strange enough as it is.



toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

You do not know if the missiles were decoys for something else, or not.  You do not know if the seven missile shots all had the very same low-probability-of-intercept (LPI) radar profile, or if the seven missiles all had the same low probability of detection (LPD).  You don't know if the missile shots were to force a response such that the Israelis could detect and record hostile radar target acquisition and targeting telemetry.  You don't know if the shots were to determine the amount of time from actual hostile detection to lock and fire.  You don't know if the shots were to elicit the location of emitters.  You do not even know if the salvo was limited to just seven shots, and some went on undetected.  You don't know if the seven shots were all locked on to the same target - and - you do not know if they were all fired along the same vector or angle of attack.

The event could mean so many different things besides a series of fires for effect and neutralization.  And as I read the article, the damage assessment was not disclosed.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 20, 2019)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
> ⁜→  toomuchtime, Bleipriester, et al,
> 
> It is almost impossible, for someone on the outside, to understand what is going on with this story.  In the
> ...


Of course we won't know for sure how successful the attack was until the IDF publishes before and after pictures of the target, but experience has shown us the IDF attacks are at least often successful despite Syrian claims of having neutralized the missiles.  One thing is new of course and that is that this was a daytime attack which I'm guessing was to make the point that the US withdrawal from Syria will have no effect on Israel's determination to prevent Iran from setting up military forces in Syria that could be a problem for Israel and it will have no effect on Israel's determination to prevent Hezbollah from acquiring advanced weapons.  One question remains unanswered, why hasn't Syria yet used teh S-300 system Russia claims to have given to them?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


I also heard they are not yet deployed. It is certainly because of Russia´s "appeasement" policy. But they have modern Panzir systems and almost every Russian AA-system, no matter how old, is able to intercept missiles.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

All eight missiles were shot down by the latest Buk M2 and Panzir systems on Sunder afternoon.


But the Zionist war hawks took revenge for their lost missiles and stroke again in the night:
Update: Israeli missiles hammer Damascus in newest wave of strikes


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 21, 2019)

RE:  Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
⁜→  toomuchtime, et al,

Well, the Russian S-300 Surface to Air Missile (SAM) _(and its follow-on systems)_ are top-of-the-line defense capable against most Fourth Generation strike aircraft.  This SAM System Family can engage allied aircraft operating 120 miles out and up to altitudes of 60,000'(+).  With the exception of the next generation of air superiority fighter platforms _(F-22s and F-35s Lightning II up-graded)_ and improved bomber stealth technology, the S-300 Family is quite of a deadly capable system.  New strategies require new overall survivability disciplines and combined strike package _(F-22s and B-2s)_, including countermeasures deployments and advanced signature reduction. 




An S-300 SAM Battery with target acquisition radar.​


toomuchtime_ said:


> → ... →  One question remains unanswered, why hasn't Syria yet used teh S-300 system Russia claims to have given to them?


*(COMMENT)*

However, the S-300 and S-400 SAM Families are vulnerable to both the Joint Air-to-Surface Standoff Missile (JASSM) and Joint Air-to-Surface Standoff Missile-Extended Range (JASSM-ER).  These are complements to the "Wild Weasels" that are already in play.  The JASSM/JASSM-ER  conventional, stealthy, long-range air-launched, precision ground attack cruise missile used in a standoff distance.



 ​Once the S-300 Target Acquisition Systems reveals itself, the countermeasure records the position and locks-on to that coordinate for engagements.  The JASSMs attack the eyes and ears of the S-300 SAM Fire Directions systems at the radar system level, and with one strike renders multiple batteries blind.

The overall Air Defense profile for these families looks like this _(simplistic view)_:



 ​
It is not known at the open source level exactly how many Aquisition radars and engagement radars the Russians have deployed in Syria.  But if the numbers reported by Reuters News is accurate, there could be one battery of six launch platforms with four launch tubes each.  That battery could engage as many as 12 allied attack aircraft _(flights of 6 aircraft each)_ in each launch cycle. 

*(ANSWER)*

I don't suppose the Russians would be very happy with the Syrians if they were to compomise the disposition and deployment of the system.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 21, 2019)

RE:  Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
⁜→  Bleipriester, et al,

I'm not sure what the video shows.



Bleipriester said:


> All eight missiles were shot down by the latest Buk M2 and Panzir systems on Sunder afternoon.
> 
> 
> But the Zionist war hawks took revenge for their lost missiles and stroke again in the night:
> Update: Israeli missiles hammer Damascus in newest wave of strikes


*(COMMENT)*

What did it strike, an active missile or a decoy?

I'm not sure of the reload time for a mobile launch vehicle.  Do you know?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
> ⁜→  toomuchtime, et al,
> 
> Well, the Russian S-300 Surface to Air Missile (SAM) _(and its follow-on systems)_ are top-of-the-line defense capable against most Fourth Generation strike aircraft.  This SAM System Family can engage allied aircraft operating 120 miles out and up to altitudes of 60,000'(+).  With the exception of the next generation of air superiority fighter platforms _(F-22s and F-35s Lightning II up-graded)_ and improved bomber stealth technology, the S-300 Family is quite of a deadly capable system.  New strategies require new overall survivability disciplines and combined strike package _(F-22s and B-2s)_, including countermeasures deployments and advanced signature reduction.
> ...


It is a naive imagination that S-300s are not protected by point air defense systems like Panzir.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
> ⁜→  Bleipriester, et al,
> 
> I'm not sure what the video shows.
> ...


I have not watched it because my connection is too slow.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 21, 2019)

RE:  Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
⁜→  Bleipriester, et al,

Well, in this short space, I will not normally address security and defense postures in depth.



Bleipriester said:


> It is a naive imagination that S-300s are not protected by point air defense systems like Panzir.


*(COMMENT)*

There is no question that the close-in Russian Air Defense (ADA) to sustain anti-access - area-denial (A2AD) systems like the Buk-M2 ADA and the Pantsyr-S Missile System are defenses to be reckoned with. 

I don't believe that the recent entanglement with the Israeli air penetration reconnaissance was a full-on strike at the airport in Damascus.  The Israelis, since the 1973 Yom Kipper War, are always prodding the hostile defenses.

The Buk and Pantsyr-S Missile System use active target acquisition radars and illumination radars _[H/I band tracking and engagement radar (14Ghz to 19GHz) and (S-band, X-Band, Ku/K/Ka-band)]_.  They are not fire and forget systems.  These are modernized systems of technology from the 1980s upgraded to take advantage of  21st Century Very-large-scale integration (VLSI) and processor speed.  They are very susceptible to high-speed anti-radiation missiles in service today.  They are deadly systems, but not outside the engagement parameters of Fourth Generation fighter aircraft and electronic signature decoys.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
> ⁜→  Bleipriester, et al,
> 
> Well, in this short space, I will not normally address security and defense postures in depth.
> ...


There is no claim that they are invincible. The actual claim here is that they are all useless and that´s absolute nonsense. Watch them in action like Damascus residents do:


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

RoccoR said:


> I don't believe that the recent entanglement with the Israeli air penetration reconnaissance was a full-on strike at the airport in Damascus.


Israeli TV said it was the heaviest attack on Syria at all with "dozens" of missiles! Report comes later.

Schwere israelische Luftangriffe in Syrien


----------



## Mindful (Jan 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe that the recent entanglement with the Israeli air penetration reconnaissance was a full-on strike at the airport in Damascus.
> ...



Who do you think is going to read that?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


It is just a back up for my statement. If you don´t want to read it, who cares?


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 21, 2019)

RE:  Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
⁜→  Bleipriester, et al,

Yeah, there is something different to be seen from a different angle.

*Schwere israelische Luftangriffe in Syrien*
Heavy Israeli airstrikes in Syria

Translation
The Israeli Air Force bombed scores of Iranian targets in neighboring Syria on the night of Monday. It is Israel's most serious attack yet in Syria, Israeli television reported in the morning. He was said to be in response to an attack by Iran's al-kudds brigades with a rocket on the Israeli-occupied Golan Heights.

Israeli forces said targets of the al-kudds brigades and the Syrian army had been targeted. Among them are several weapons depots and a facility at Damascus International Airport, a target of Iranian intelligence, as well as an Iranian training camp. The Al kuds Brigades are the elite unit of Iran's Revolutionary Guards and are mainly used abroad.

On Sunday, Israel's missile defense had intercepted a projectile that the al-kuds brigades allegedly fired at the Golan. Israeli visitors to the Hermon ski area witnessed the incident. On Monday, the facility was expected to remain closed in light of the tense situation. Earlier, Israeli fighter jets fired several missiles at Damascus airport, but they are believed to have been intercepted by Syrian defenses.​


Bleipriester said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe that the recent entanglement with the Israeli air penetration reconnaissance was a full-on strike at the airport in Damascus.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

The story reveals something different when viewed by a different perspective.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
> ⁜→  Bleipriester, et al,
> 
> Yeah, there is something different to be seen from a different angle.
> ...


I know what you mean. Looks like the "Iranian threat" is not considered serious in Tel Aviv, then.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You must do. I can tell by your responses.

Besides, I read German. Not everybody does.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


- My responsibility is covered with providing an unbiased or credible source.
- Not everybody reads German but it isn´t too hard to paste the link into the google translator. 
- I try to provide English sources but the information has priority.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I don't think so. I was on holiday last year with a Polish person; neither of us understanding each other's language. I won't repeat some of the Google translations.

You think German press is unbiased? Really?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


You can clearly see that the article is unbiased.
As for google translate, it is sufficient to get the content. By the way, never translate to Polish or any other language but always to English.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The reports are that the S-300 was deployed but that the Syrians were still being trained but that was quite a while ago, so I suspect there are other forces at work preventing the Syrians from using them.  As for the older systems being able to shoot down missiles, they cannot shoot down enough missiles to thwart an attack; that is why Syria wanted the S-300.  Historically, Russian anti aircraft systems have never been able to thwart Israeli attacks, and it is unlikely any Russian technology ever will.  The only way Syria can end the Israeli attacks against Iran and Hezbollah in Syria is to get them out of the country.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
> ...


It is naive to the IAF cannot overcome any attempts to protect these systems if necessary.  I suspect the reason Russia has not given Syria permission to use the S-300 system is that it would be too humiliating to Russia if it failed to thwart Israeli attacks or if Israel were able to destroy the systems.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Repeating nonsense doesn´t make it true.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


That's what I was telling you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


"Netanyahu tells European foreign ministers that if the Russian missile systems get into Syria, Israel's'entire airspace will become a no-fly zone' and therefore it 'cannot stand idly by."
Israel says will act to prevent S-300 missile systems from becoming operational


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Exactly, if the S-300 is placed close enough to Israel for civilian aircraft to be endangered, so the S-300's would have to be destroyed if any of Israel's airspace falls within its range, however they would not be able to thwart Israeli attacks against Iranian and Hezbollah targets in Syria.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


You are talking about "would" while they, in fact, do it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

The report is still pending. However, there were 10 casualties, of which 4 were fatal, all of them Syrians.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Clearly they haven't thwarted the Israeli attacks.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Yes, they did. Israels doesn´t dare to enter Syrian airspace and most missiles get intercepted.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The fact is that the targets Israel goes after are destroyed, so clearly the Syrian anti aircraft systems do not thwart Israeli attacks on Iranian and Hezbollah targets in Syria.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Not fact.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 21, 2019)

IDF will rebalance this. No country can enter another then send missiles across border to attack their enemy.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


lol  Of course it's a fact.  You're beginning to sound like Baghdad Bob.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


No, it isn´t. Air defense cannot intercept all missiles each time. But the Russian stuff is still way better than Iron Dome (made in UK, assembled in Israel) or Patriot.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Now your posts are so silly, you'e starting to make Baghdad Bob look good.  Nothing Syria  has can prevent Israel from destroying any target it goes after in Syria.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


This is not about equipment but politics. Israel´s ally will protect them, otherwise a single strike would take out the Israeli air strips and the spook would be over. Syria´s ally, on the other hand, is always about appeasement, they hold love-ins and let the peace doves fly. At some point, however, there should be a red line, but Russia doesn´t have one, it seems, even when a plane full of Russians gets downed. 
So the bully can send all the missiles he needs to overcome air defense.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



What bully?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Russia is not going to attack Israel and none of the Arabs or Iranians can.  Get over it, the only option Assad has if he wants to end the Israeli attacks on Iranian and Hezbollah positions in Syria is to get the Iranians and Hezbollah out of Syria.


----------



## rylah (Jan 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Give me an hour and I will explain to You how Your side already confirmed everything the Israelis said.

The 2 rockets were intercepted on Syrian territory, the military allowed the ski resort to open as usual,
back to routine.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


I am supporting Iranian withdrawal because it is in line with putting an end to the conflict. I can also not imagine that advisors can teach the Syrian Army anything. However, Israel is also demanding the withdrawal of the Iranian-organized militias that are deployed in the south of Aleppo. This is unacceptable as long as there are terrorists. Israel can help getting rid of them so the militias can go home.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Syria denies any missiles were fired towards Israel.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 21, 2019)

Syrian Arab Army


----------



## harmonica (Jan 21, 2019)

you prove yourself to be a rookie/newbie/WRONG/etc
ter·ror·ism
/ˈterəˌrizəm/
_noun_

the unlawful use of violence and intimidation, especially against civilians, in the pursuit of political aims.


----------



## rylah (Jan 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



The Russians have no one there but they're engaged in combat against Iranians somehow.
And the body sacks keep arriving from out of nowhere, and US doesn't attack the Russians...

As I've already told You, Your Western sources have no idea what's actually going on.


----------



## rylah (Jan 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
> ...



Then do because it shows 2 rockets fired from the Syrian territory at day of the interception footage. 
Hermon is in 30km distance from the location of the engaged systems in the video.

Israeli response followed the same night.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


lol  So you think Assad cannot handle the "terrorists" with Russian help but he could with Israeli help?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

harmonica said:


> you prove yourself to be a rookie/newbie/WRONG/etc
> ter·ror·ism
> /ˈterəˌrizəm/
> _noun_
> ...


So Israel is officially randomly striking Syria until Iran withdraws. Clearly a political aim. The term applies.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


Later, maybe. Would take eternal to download. However, then it could be air defense missiles.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Assad could handle them single-handedly but he is bound by the candlelight-dinners that Putin holds with Erdogan. Another third party intervenes and the terrorists are out of luck.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > you prove yourself to be a rookie/newbie/WRONG/etc
> ...


hahahha--you fked up and can't take it back
1. you forgot to put civilians in your post--too late now!!
2. and you didn't prove it was unlawful
3. self defense is not a political aim
they do not directly target civilians 
ter·ror·ism
/ˈterəˌrizəm/
_noun_

the *unlawful *use of violence and intimidation, especially against *civilians,* in the pursuit of political aims.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Why do you use the term 'terror' attacks?

Did you get that out of Spiegel?


----------



## harmonica (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > you prove yourself to be a rookie/newbie/WRONG/etc
> ...


not unlawful


----------



## harmonica (Jan 22, 2019)

you are not even close to proving your point


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

harmonica said:


> 1. you forgot to put civilians in your post--too late now!!


It is not limited to civilians if you can read.



harmonica said:


> 2. and you didn't prove it was unlawful


Neither are the attacks related to the Syrian-Israeli war nor is Israel at war with Iran.



harmonica said:


> 3. self defense is not a political aim


This is not self defense.



harmonica said:


> they do not directly target civilians


See answer 1.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


You can show this to the Spiegelei and they wouldn´t call it terror but democratic rebels liberating civilians (they had few decent reports but mostly are spreading nonsense).
Horrible terrorist crime ignored by western community (GRAPHIC)

It is terror because the attacks have the nature of terrorist attacks such as car bombs. Iran is not endangering Israel in Syria, such is not part of the Syrian-Iranian agreement.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > 1. you forgot to put civilians in your post--too late now!!
> ...



Israel not at war with Iran?

You sure about that?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



They do it by proxy. 

Ever heard of Hezbollah?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Yes.

Israel vs Iran - are they at war, what are they fighting about and what military powers do they have?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Hezbollah is not a proxy or a terror group.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You ask what Israel is fighting about? What have they always been fighting about?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 22, 2019)

The Sun?

Well.....yes. lol.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Bibi will whine and cry. Dissembling talks of "self defense" will not convince Syrian air defense missiles.


Syrian air defense missiles are none of Israels goddamn business.  Syrians have a right to defend themselves from foreign aggression.  Israel has no right running sorties into Syria.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

Mindful said:


> The Sun?
> 
> Well.....yes. lol.


It´s still true, whether you like the source or not.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The Sun?
> ...



I didn't say whether I liked it or not. You did.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


At first, when you declare your nation in another´s territory you can never ever claim self defense. Whether you have a historic right or not is secondary as both, Israel and Palestine, deny the other´s right to exist completely.
As a German, I can also easily lay claim to Israel as we Germans made Jerusalem accessible for the Christendom. We got the Reichsapfel and there is Jerusalem´s earth in it.
So, the fight is about to get the entire cake and it is not limited to Palestine.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


You mocked the source.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



As far as I'm concerned, there is not one grain of logical truth in that argument/interpretation.

Therefore, nothing to discuss.

Though I see where you are coming from. As clear as day.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


It means that just because there were Jews milleniums ago you cannot expel those who live their now. They must get along.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



 How often have I heard the interminable tedium of this 'party line'?

All the 'educational' posts on here have been a total waste of time .


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Explain then, where the grain of logical truth suddenly came from.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Certainly not you.

And you are too evasive. Like  Jeremy Corbyn.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Study these surnames:
Category:Jewish surnames - Wikipedia

The apple says its ours.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I don't want to.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Receive then this five point reputation and credibility penalty.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


The map with the funny arrows (Chez 3 missiles?) that you have posted. It was posted by Israel before, right?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I've nothing to say to you, right?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

News:
Rumors say that Syrian Mig 29s took part in the interception of missiles - equipped with new Russian missiles that saw their first combat action.


----------



## rylah (Jan 22, 2019)

So let's sum it up:


idiot opened a thread in the wrong forum,
was caught lying in the title
posts links contradicting his own BS, but won't look at them because of "slow connection"
realizing he's the joke of the room, reserves to claiming Israel should belong to Germany just to further prove us he's a real case of mental impotency.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

rylah said:


> So let's sum it up:
> 
> 
> idiot opened a thread in the wrong forum,
> ...


When you burn the Reichskriegsflagge, does it mean you want to make peace?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > So let's sum it up:
> ...




You don't say anything different to the rest of them. Did you know that?

The Führer did say the Germans were a sleepwalking people.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Sorry, but I never burned a flag in my life. Everybody can see that I am not really claiming Israel for Germany, that my points apply. If Israel didn´t ask its minder to destroy Syria and Iraq, Iran wouldn´t be in Syria and so on.
I am not an anti-Israel poster, just a pro-Syria poster. If you can´t see the difference, if you deem the non-Jews in the ME to be lower and outlaws, the swastika flag is the right flag for you.


----------



## rylah (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > So let's sum it up:
> ...


It means that You deserve a mug of beer on Your dumb lying Nazi head.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


"Wehrmacht service, in the early years of the war, protected them from the Gestapo."
Jewish Soldiers in Hitler's Nazi Army

You see, Wehrmacht was suspicious of NS leadership.


----------



## rylah (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You're talking about Jews who were persecuted for having Jewish relatives, who were seeking any possible way to survive and secure the lives of their families from Nazi executions.

Just like the Kurds in Assad's army,
and just like the Nazi filth, he's now boasting about "protecting" them, after decades of sadistic treatment by both of the Assad psychopaths.

Gosh no wonder an Assad trash is glorifying Hitler's Germany, 
both deserve to meet the same humiliating end and their names erased from the ranks of humanity.


----------



## rylah (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Did You just say Your flag is the Nazi Swastika?
No wonder you wet over Assad.

Now go lick a toilet you Nazi Amalekite pos.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


It just tries to manifest as I read your full-of-hatred shit.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Is your civilized mask crumbling away?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > What is the strategic advantage in the targeting of Israeli aircraft?
> ...


Please. One shot at  an Israeli jet, and Syria's air defenses will look like its cities.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


Israel´s jets get shot at when they enter Syrian airspace. It happened once in 2018 and one F-16 was downed.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yeah, and exactly what I said happened. Putin had to call Bibi to stop it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 22, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


They just downed 54 out of 60 missiles.


----------



## rylah (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Shove Your "civilized Aryan" head into a toiled and count to 100.
Maybe You'll meet your other Aryan dogs there hiding with their diaper heads.


----------



## rylah (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Do You look for the most ridiculous things to say, or You just dumb as a shoe?

“We’re ready for the decisive war that will bring about Israel’s disappearance from the earth. Our young airmen are prepared for the day when Israel will be destroyed,” Brig Gen Aziz Nasirzadeh said, according to an Iranian news site.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > 1. you forgot to put civilians in your post--too late now!!
> ...


you are not even close to proving your point


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> All eight missiles were shot down by the latest Buk M2 and Panzir systems on Sunder afternoon.
> 
> 
> But the Zionist war hawks took revenge for their lost missiles and stroke again in the night:
> Update: Israeli missiles hammer Damascus in newest wave of strikes



Sure... 


Bleipriester said:


> All eight missiles were shot down by the latest Buk M2 and Panzir systems on Sunder afternoon.
> 
> 
> But the Zionist war hawks took revenge for their lost missiles and stroke again in the night:
> Update: Israeli missiles hammer Damascus in newest wave of strikes



Your reliance on Syrian media for all the Assad "victory" stories is the reason you believe Iran is there to "contain" Israel.. And all the other scary tales.....   We had this discussion when you posted Syrian media propaganda about "shooting down" many of the cruise missiles that the US launched in 2 attacks.. 

Israel only has 2 strategic concerns in Syria/Lebanon. 

1) to prevent the basing of medium range Iranian missiles and expansion of their Shia Caliphate into those areas. 

And 

2) to conduct humanitarian medical operations on the Golan to patch up as many Jihadis as possible and return them quickly to combat in Syria so they can kill other Jihadis..


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Of course.. Because SYRIA did not launch them.. Assad has very little control over the 23 warring factions in his country -- OR IRANIAN forces...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 22, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Bibi will whine and cry. Dissembling talks of "self defense" will not convince Syrian air defense missiles.
> ...



Ground to air missiles would if they were IRANIAN and could reach Israeli airspace.. That's the point.. But folks are confusing ground to air missiles with ground to ground missiles. EITHER type with Iranian logos on them are potential Israeli targets if they can reach the borders of Israel from this SNAFU zone...


----------



## Mindful (Jan 22, 2019)

*Exchange Marks Start of New Battle in Secret Israel-Iran War, Experts Say*




Israeli Air Force F-15 planes. Photo: Reuters / Amir Cohen.

Sunday’s Iranian rocket attack on the Golan Heights and the resulting massive Israeli retaliatory strike in Syria against targets connected to the  Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps’s Quds Force marked the opening of a new battle in the ongoing secret war between the Jewish state and the Tehran regime, experts said on Monday.

According to the Hebrew news site _Mako_, the rocket attack was planned in advance by Tehran in a bid to impede Israel’s ongoing air campaign against Iranian entrenchment in Syria. The IDF had identified preparations for such an attack for several weeks and readied a response plan.

The purpose of the Israeli operation was to restore deterrence against Iran and destroy high-value sites, such as ammunition dumps and intelligence installations. According to _Mako_, Iran’s ally Russia was informed of the strike just before it was launched.

In an analysis published by the Hebrew news site _Walla_, military analyst Amir Bohbot wrote, “The ayatollahs in Tehran made a decision several months ago to give full backing to the Quds Force commander, Qasem Soleimani, despite domestic criticism of continued Iranian consolidation in Syria, and despite Israeli determination and the price Iran will have to pay.”

“The purpose of the launch” at the Golan, he said, “was to create a balance of terror between Iran and Israel and to exert pressure on the Israeli government not to attack Iranian targets in Syria.”

“Israel’s response,” he noted, “was crushing.”


Latest Syria Exchange Marks Start of New Battle in Secret Israel-Iran War, Experts Say


----------



## Mindful (Jan 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Morbid interest in Jews.

Can be quite addictive, can't it?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 23, 2019)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Personal opinion/statement. 4000 Iranian troops leaves you scared shitless.

Israeli Minister: Main threat is the Israeli security policy, not Hamas, Hezbollah or Iran


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 23, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > All eight missiles were shot down by the latest Buk M2 and Panzir systems on Sunder afternoon.
> ...


You´re out of touch with reality. They patched up their Jihadis so they can fight the Syrian army. And, by the way, guess you missed it in reliance on your super media: The war in the south is over. No "rebel" far and wide.
And Iran´s presence is solely about fighting the "rebels".


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 23, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


You have propaganda and invincible chosen stuff, fanatic religious second class Christian Zionism. Have fun with your economy class place in heaven.
I have history. I saw movies and read books. The Wehrmacht was suspicious of the entire Nazism, and massacres were not carried out by the Wehrmacht but by services like the SD (Sicherheitsdienst) or special SS units.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 23, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


His popularity makes sure he has more control over his country


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 23, 2019)

Syria to attack the Tel Aviv airport if the UN doesn´t act upon Israel´s latest attack.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 23, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Ground to air missiles would if they were IRANIAN and could reach Israeli airspace.. That's the point.. But folks are confusing ground to air missiles with ground to ground missiles. EITHER type with Iranian logos on them are potential Israeli targets if they can reach the borders of Israel from this SNAFU zone...


What happens within Syrian sovereign borders, is none of Israel's god-damn business.  Israel does not dictate what other countries can (and cannot) do.  These Israeli bombing raids are going on in Syrian air space.  This is just another example of Israeli aggression.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 23, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You saw movies? And read books? Didn't we all? 

What has Christian Zionism to do with me?

Do you know any Holocaust survivors? Personally?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 23, 2019)

*Israeli UN Envoy Reveals: Iran Spends $7 Billion Annually on Terror Activities in Middle East.*

Israeli UN Ambassador Danny Danon revealed to the Security Council on Tuesday details of Iran’s terror activities throughout the Middle East.

“The Iranian regime’s obsession with Israel is not just well-known. It is expensive,” he said. “Seven billion dollars annually are directed toward the never ending attempts to destroy Israel. Follow the bloody trail of money starting in Tehran and you will arrive at the terror tunnels in Lebanon and Gaza and the weapons warehouses in Syria. It is now trying to infiltrate Judea and Samaria,”

“With the help of Saleh Al-Arouri, Hamas’ deputy political chief, and Saeed Izadi, the head of the Palestinian branch of the Iranian Quds Force, Iran is trying to turn Judea and Samaria into a fourth military front against Israel,” Danon added. “The world’s silence allows Iran to continue with its operations and aggression to undermine stability in the Middle East.”

The ambassador urged the Security Council to blacklist Hamas and Hezbollah, noting that “weakening these terrorist organizations is the first step to dismantling the epicenter of terrorism that sits in Tehran.”


Israeli UN Envoy Reveals: Iran Spends $7 Billion Annually on Terror Activities in Middle East


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 23, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


So then you are just in line with US foreign policies and celebrate the womens´ freedom in democratic Saudi Arabia?
If you read the reports and see the docus you will realize that "holocaust survivors" are all over the place...


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 23, 2019)

Mindful said:


> *Israeli UN Envoy Reveals: Iran Spends $7 Billion Annually on Terror Activities in Middle East.*
> 
> Israeli UN Ambassador Danny Danon revealed to the Security Council on Tuesday details of Iran’s terror activities throughout the Middle East.
> 
> ...


How Israel helped create Hamas


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 23, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > *Israeli UN Envoy Reveals: Iran Spends $7 Billion Annually on Terror Activities in Middle East.*
> ...




sheeeesh    Capt Blei-------your article presents sophistry which could easily be used
to explain how  Jesus was the founder of the german Nazi party


----------



## Mindful (Jan 23, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Is there something wrong with you?

I asked if you knew one personally. 

All you do is read newspapers and magazines.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 23, 2019)

blah blah terror attacks --and you provide NO evidence


----------



## harmonica (Jan 23, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ground to air missiles would if they were IRANIAN and could reach Israeli airspace.. That's the point.. But folks are confusing ground to air missiles with ground to ground missiles. EITHER type with Iranian logos on them are potential Israeli targets if they can reach the borders of Israel from this SNAFU zone...
> ...


aggression --ahahahhahahahaha
the Arabs have been vowing to eradicate Israel for decades---this is self defense


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 23, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I also asked you something.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Jesus founded the NSDAP?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 23, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No you didn't.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 23, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Of course. Didn't he tell  you?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 23, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


See that sentence with the question mark?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 23, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Of course he did but I didn´t believe him.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 23, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






You obviously haven't learned the code.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 23, 2019)

RE:  Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end  (12 JAN '19)
⁜→  Bleipriester, et al,

I'm still waiting for the reports on "Israel´s terror attacks on Syria."  In the 10 days since this thread opened, I am having trouble making a connection between attacks by Israel and terrorism. 




 ​


RoccoR said:


> RE:  Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
> ⁜→  Bleipriester, et al,
> 
> What is the strategic advantage in the targeting of Israeli aircraft?
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

I'm waiting for someone to express or substantiate the allegation of Israeli terrorism launched against Syria.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 23, 2019)

RE:  Israel´s terror attacks on Syria are going to end
⁜→  Bleipriester, et al,

I'm quite sure that the Israelis _(Jerusalem vs Tel Aviv)_ understand the threat presented by the IRGC-QF _(and Tehran)_.



Bleipriester said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, there is something different to be seen from a different angle.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

The Israelis are quite adept at multi-tasking.  This is especially true against such threats as posed by Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Activities, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighter.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 23, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...





rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...




What happens after that? Syria turns into Libya, that's what. Derp!

Wrong Answer. Assad actually kept the peace pretty good, and Saddam Hussein and Khadafi helped keep peace, too.

Don't give me that bleeding heart bullshit, they rule(d) over violent, tribal people. (some of them are)

That "regime-change" crap never works.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 23, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ground to air missiles would if they were IRANIAN and could reach Israeli airspace.. That's the point.. But folks are confusing ground to air missiles with ground to ground missiles. EITHER type with Iranian logos on them are potential Israeli targets if they can reach the borders of Israel from this SNAFU zone...
> ...



I agree. But a ground to air missile system that overlaps Israels borders is their 'god-damn' business.. Just like the ground to ground missiles.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 23, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Even when my daughter lived in Israel, missiles lobbed over from Syria, and sojourns in bomb shelters were regular occurrences.

And that was long  before the present hostilities.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 23, 2019)

Mindful said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...




Israel was actually making headway in talking to Assad before he lost control of his country. He has made the wrong choice for that neighborhood siding with Iran because Egypt, Jordan, Saudi and to some extent even Turkey aren't happy with a resident Iranian military presence in his country...


----------



## rylah (Jan 23, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You described Iranians like some naked dogs...
We Israelis, in defense issues, prefer to believe our enemies and question our friends.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 23, 2019)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


No, I didn´t. You can look up and you´ll see that such statements by Iranian army men are made on a daily basis - since decades.
The Iranian airforce has neither the order nor the capability to attack Israel.


----------



## rylah (Jan 23, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


And all of them are taken seriously.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 23, 2019)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Get to the table and talk. Times are changing in Iran:

Rohani warns hardliners of dwindling piety, unblocks social networks


----------



## Mindful (Jan 24, 2019)

Israeli PM Benjamin Netanyahu meets with IDF troops at the Shizafon Training Base, Jan. 23, 2019. Photo: Netanyahu’s Twitter account.

While observing a training exercise at an IDF base in southern Israel on Wednesday, Netanyahu — who also is currently filling the role of defense minister — told troops, “I am certain of our ability to defeat the enemy. We are challenged from north and south, and from the east and from distant arenas — we are up to the task in these arenas.”

Turning his attention to the Tehran regime, Netanyahu said, “The main enemy that we face is Iran. Iran declares its intention to destroy us with nuclear weapons, which we are committed to thwarting. But Iran is also building forces around us. It wants to squeeze us. They established a forward base in Lebanon, via Hezbollah. They established a southern base in Gaza, supported by Hamas and Islamic Jihad, and now they want to establish a third base, right on our border, opposite the Golan Heights, as the Iranian military entrenches itself in Syria.”

“We are committed to fighting all of these,” he continued. “We are striking at the Iranian military in Syria. The IDF is the only military that is fighting the Iranian military in Syria. We are neutralizing the tunnels weapon, now with Operation Northern Shield in Lebanon, and in Gaza. We are facing Iran and its proxies on these three fronts.”

After Gaza Border Flare-Up, Israel’s Netanyahu Vows ‘Lethal’ Response to Any Further Violence


----------



## rylah (Jan 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I prefer reading non official reports from the country itself, from the streets.
Iran has a lot of serious problems and the government is applying desperate actions towards the simple people throughout the country. Just recently there were violent riots as militia was sent to confiscate foreign currency from stores.

Unfortunately none of that diminishes the danger, on the contrary.
And again Israeli military is not on Iran's borders, Iranian military is 2,363 km away from home on both Israel's northern and southern borders. Not to mention their expanse to Iraq and Yemen.

Do You think Iranians really support this kind of expedition on their behalf?
They see former enemies forming an alliance against the export of their Islamist Revolution, and know it's for real. Simple Iranians also know that Israelis have no other choice, given the chance they would vote for Netanyahu if he had a Persian name.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 24, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Israeli PM Benjamin Netanyahu meets with IDF troops at the Shizafon Training Base, Jan. 23, 2019. Photo: Netanyahu’s Twitter account.
> 
> While observing a training exercise at an IDF base in southern Israel on Wednesday, Netanyahu — who also is currently filling the role of defense minister — told troops, “I am certain of our ability to defeat the enemy. We are challenged from north and south, and from the east and from distant arenas — we are up to the task in these arenas.”
> 
> ...


He´s lying. The IDF officially ended this operation days ago.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli PM Benjamin Netanyahu meets with IDF troops at the Shizafon Training Base, Jan. 23, 2019. Photo: Netanyahu’s Twitter account.
> ...



Don't worry about it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 24, 2019)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...








You must realize that the US support that Israel receives is the main reason for the tensions. Israel is not ready to talk. You government maintains Hamas. Why are they still there? Do you think bombing schools and hospitals will make them go away?
Iran is helping Syria to end the war:
Iran: "The world will be surprised by what we and the Syrian military leadership are preparing."


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 24, 2019)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...









You must realize that the US support that Israel receives is the main reason for the tensions. Israel is not ready to talk. Your government maintains Hamas, they don´t need Iran. Why are they still there? Do you think bombing schools and hospitals will make them go away?
Iran is helping Syria to end the war:
Iran: "The world will be surprised by what we and the Syrian military leadership are preparing."


----------



## rylah (Jan 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You see an Israeli base on Iran's borders?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



If I were you, I'd pop bubble wrap to calm your nerves.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 24, 2019)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



The Hezbollah enclave (with tunnels) in the south of Lebanon, borders on to Israel. There's even a museum, open to the public, informing visitors about the destruction of Israel.

I did so want to see Beirut, but have  gone off the idea.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 24, 2019)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Do they need one? They would even be allowed to use Saudi air fields in case of war.
However, the Iranian presence in Syria is not about Israel. The war in Syria´s south is over and the final government offensive was conducted without foreign troops:
Syria´s southern offensive to take place without foreign troops


----------



## Mindful (Jan 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Really?

I thought _everything _was about Israel.


----------



## Aponi (Jan 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Bibi will whine and cry. Dissembling talks of "self defense" will not convince Syrian air defense missiles.


phave.perhaps if syria would stop attacking isreal same for yeman and the palistaine mugs backed by iran


----------



## rylah (Jan 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



So no Israeli bases on Iran's borders?
Sell Your Persian carpets to someone else.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 24, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Nope. Israel´s attacks on Syria are like popping bubble wrap.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 24, 2019)

Aponi said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Bibi will whine and cry. Dissembling talks of "self defense" will not convince Syrian air defense missiles.
> ...


When did Syria attack Israel?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 24, 2019)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


There is actually no reason to make a difference.


----------



## rylah (Jan 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You keep mumbling something...


----------



## Mindful (Jan 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Surely you jest.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 24, 2019)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


So your ally has Iran surrounded.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 24, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...


Israel prepares for end of 40 year peace at Syrian border


----------



## Aponi (Jan 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You must not watch the news very much or a very stupid new try the bbc some time.
Iran has launched missles numerous times from the Damascus area among others.Russia and 
Assad is playing obama sticking his thumps up his rear end and spinning pretending its not been happing .
Iran is a serious problem in the middle east.
Thanks to obama they now have billions in cash and income rhey didnt have before.
They are supplying missles and mortors in Yemen whick are used to attack the saudis who have restrained them self greatly .
Iran backs the palistaine rebels who regulary attack iran.
You are either uninformed about world events or are a moron .


----------



## Aponi (Jan 24, 2019)

Aponi said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...


O by thr way isreal has been supplying aid to syria for years to help with the suffering of people there.
Assad has chosen his freinds the russians and iran the plo .
The kurds are fighting there turkey.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 24, 2019)

In English?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 24, 2019)

Aponi said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...



And Iran still rakes in billions despite sanctions. I was looking at some financial facts and figures yesterday.

I wonder if their caviar production is lucrative.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> In English?



You should try it sometime.


----------



## Aponi (Jan 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> In English?


perhaps you need it in one of the arab dialects or moron


----------



## Aponi (Jan 24, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Cant say russias is doing fine and irans oil production is booming.
Along with their production of short range missles and mortors .


----------



## Mindful (Jan 24, 2019)

Aponi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Aponi said:
> ...



Russia provides a gas pipeline. Keeps BLEI warm at night.


----------



## rylah (Jan 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Same can be said regarding the other side.
We're a tiny country and a minority, everyone knows what's at stake.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 24, 2019)

rylah said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


No offensive but if the Jews didn´t betray Germany for the desert and stayed in Germany, we´d have won WWI and everything would be fine.
I also know your situation but you´re not making allies, either. And I know, there is radicalism not different to Hamas, Jews only roads that even lead through Palestinian quarters and so on. And you cannot whine about Hamas when you do nothing about them but some "cosmetic" operations. Look, how Bashar is dealing with groups way larger and more evil than Hamas.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No offence?

That was highly offensive.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 24, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


No. It took a holocaust to revive Israel. The Jews were fooled and didn´t get their country after WWI. Do you know the movie with the Jews on hunger strike because the Brits refused to let them go to Israel after WWII? No? Why should you...


----------



## Mindful (Jan 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Why shouldn't I?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 24, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


For the correct historic understanding. The Brits didn´t want to give their Palestine-Mandate to the Jews, despite they promised.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



They were Arabists, and didn't want to risk a war with French controlled Syria.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 24, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


A sad, sad accuse for cheating on them and interning them in their camps, don´t you think? This they could have known before. Looks, like your "opinion" is just made up. They would call me a Nazi for using such excuses.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



A waste of time and bandwidth, trying to discuss with you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 25, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


You yet have to make a point, anyway.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Clickbait.

In other words, you want me to stay and feed you.

I'd rather read the weather forecast.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 25, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Yeah, feed me.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 25, 2019)

Clashes between SAA and IDF after IDF entered Jubuta al-Kashab. One IDF soldier wounded.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Clashes between SAA and IDF after IDF entered Jubuta al-Kashab. One IDF soldier wounded.



Yawn.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 26, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> I agree. But a ground to air missile system that overlaps Israels borders is their 'god-damn' business.. Just like the ground to ground missiles.


It is their business if Israel is running sorties in Syrian air space.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 26, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Even when my daughter lived in Israel, missiles lobbed over from Syria, and sojourns in bomb shelters were regular occurrences.
> 
> And that was long  before the present hostilities.


I can't comment on that since I wasn't there.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 26, 2019)

Billo_Really said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Even when my daughter lived in Israel, missiles lobbed over from Syria, and sojourns in bomb shelters were regular occurrences.
> ...



Your lucky day.


----------



## rylah (Jan 29, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Actually it doesn't surprise me that Assad supporters would regurgitate Mein Kampf.
Once it made a psychopath murder into a saint, now Assad is their saint, and it just happens that the last living Nazi filth recently died in Damascus, in a bunker especially constructed for him by the Assad father, in the vicinity of his own palace.

It's just ironic, since outside of Nazi fan boy club, both will go down in history as major psychopaths and trash of humanity. Yet You will criticize Israel for imaginary "Jew only roads" while those You worship murder their own, causing them to flee and establish no go zones all around Your own country.

Nazis as much as Baath pigs were alway idiots of universal proportions, desperate and banal in their compulsion to lie, and totally religiously devout to disturbed tyrants who went on to murder their own by the hundreds of thousands. Their dreams of world domination were usually a cover for their own impotency, usually ended up as humiliated suicidal sore losers.

As far as I see, the majority of people of Iran really don't want to go that path as well, and they understand why Israel has to act like it does.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 31, 2019)

rylah said:


> Actually it doesn't surprise me that Assad supporters would regurgitate Mein Kampf.
> Once it made a psychopath murder into a saint, now Assad is their saint, and it just happens that the last living Nazi filth recently died in Damascus, in a bunker especially constructed for him by the Assad father, in the vicinity of his own palace.


You are picking from the many countries that hired Third Reich responsible. Some were even "hired" by the Mossad.




rylah said:


> It's just ironic, since outside of Nazi fan boy club, both will go down in history as major psychopaths and trash of humanity. Yet You will criticize Israel for imaginary "Jew only roads" while those You worship murder their own, causing them to flee and establish no go zones all around Your own country.


You can about these roads at Haaretz, say its just nonsense.




rylah said:


> Nazis as much as Baath pigs were alway idiots of universal proportions, desperate and banal in their compulsion to lie, and totally religiously devout to disturbed tyrants who went on to murder their own by the hundreds of thousands. Their dreams of world domination were usually a cover for their own impotency, usually ended up as humiliated suicidal sore losers.


You live in Israel but have no idea about "Pan-Arabism"? And you see it failed because they are too nationalistic. But we aren´t in the Cold War anymore. The people struggle to have an ordered life. You see the "alternatives" to Assad, what if they toppled him.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 31, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it doesn't surprise me that Assad supporters would regurgitate Mein Kampf.
> ...



What if?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 31, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Certainly big "friends" of Israel...


----------



## Mindful (Jan 31, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Just like you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 31, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Pure nonsense and distracting anyway. 
An Isis-Hamas in the north? Seriously?


----------

